# Ubers in Wimberley, TX for a wedding??



## Czeen (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi! I am having a wedding in Wimberley, Texas on May 4 and will be having about 100 people flying in from out of town. I understand that Uber is hit or miss in Wimberley and wanted to get ideas on how I can secure some shared rides. The tricky thing is I am not exactly sure how many people will need it and the exact time, but the wedding starts at 6 PM and ends at 11 PM. Any uber drivers planning to be working that evening in that area?? Or other ideas? Thank you!


----------



## Austin383 (Mar 11, 2019)

Get a bus back into Austin for your guests


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Exactly how many Priuses are you planning on fitting your guests in?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Maybe he’s planning on using Uber X and hope some desperate drivers in Minivans that can seat 7 show up.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Maybe he's planning on using Uber X and hope some desperate drivers in Minivans that can seat 7 show up.


then that drive will get the xl rate


----------



## RogerKohrman (Sep 1, 2017)

NOBODY plans on working in Wimberly.

NOBODY really wants to stay in Wimberley.

NOBODY wants to take passengers to Wimberly and deadhead back into Austin.

That is CInco de Mayo weekend and more people will celebrate Saturday night in Austin clubs than on Sunday. 10:30PM to Midnight is also prime show ending times and there is a big Country concert with Tim Mcgraw headlining that will be ending and creating some surge.

If you you think Drivers will want to deadhead 45 minutes to an hour to come pick people up and drive back into Austin for a base fare you are mistaken and will greatly inconvenience your guests. San Marcos Drivers will be busy with the college kids and are much more limited.

Chartering a bus or two to make the run is really the only option. 

I would be greatly surprised if your guests could get 4-5 drivers out there at that time of the night much less 20-25


----------



## Czeen (Mar 30, 2019)

Thank you all for your feedback! Our guests are all staying within 10 minutes of the venue in Wimberley (scattered among various Airbnbs and small Inns) which is why I didn't think a bus would be the best. But sounds like that may be my only option. Appreciate the insight!


----------



## RogerKohrman (Sep 1, 2017)

I'll never understand how bridezillas developed but this is a pretty good example of one. Guests have to stay out in the middle of nowhere and incur how much inconvenience, lack of entertainment options and additional costs for you to get married somewhere unique?

Hopefully on the next marriage you are more considerate of your guests.

Then again..... 3rd time is the charm!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm on the way now.... As long as you promise me a tip in the app


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Advertise it as a nude wedding and you shouldn't have too much trouble getting h̶o̶r̶n̶b̶a̶l̶l̶s̶ err drivers out there.


----------



## Czeen (Mar 30, 2019)

RogerKohrman said:


> I'll never understand how bridezillas developed but this is a pretty good example of one. Guests have to stay out in the middle of nowhere and incur how much inconvenience, lack of entertainment options and additional costs for you to get married somewhere unique?
> 
> Hopefully on the next marriage you are more considerate of your guests.
> 
> Then again..... 3rd time is the charm!


Yikes...that's a lot of judgment and negative energy for people you've never met and a situation you know very little about.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Looking at the Uber Map right now there are currently 6 drivers in the San Marcos area so perhaps Uber is an option. Who knows. I would look to hire a private driver with 15 passenger van for the the night.


----------



## Czeen (Mar 30, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Looking at the Uber Map right now there are currently 6 drivers in the San Marcos area so perhaps Uber is an option. Who knows. I would look to hire a private driver with 15 passenger van for the the night.


Thanks, FLKeys! After some additional research, I am thinking the private driver is our best option as well. Appreciate the insight!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Czeen said:


> Thanks, FLKeys! After some additional research, I am thinking the private driver is our best option as well. Appreciate the insight!


Good idea. Uber's don't normally like the hassle of showing up for pre-arranged event rides unless the pay is substantially better than the crappy Uber fares we receive.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Czeen said:


> "... the wedding starts at 6 PM and ends at 11 PM."


A FIVE hour wedding?

Tear up my R.S.V.P.; I ain't coming!


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

I will do it, but your guests better be on the curb by 11:05PM or they will be shuffled.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Exactly how many Priuses are you planning on fitting your guests in?


Puhleeze.....It's Texas.



FLKeys said:


> Looking at the Uber Map right now there are currently 6 drivers in the San Marcos area so perhaps Uber is an option. Who knows. I would look to hire a private driver with 15 passenger van for the the night.


I live near San Marcos. Trust me when I say there's more than 6 drivers there.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

MHR said:


> Puhleeze.....It's Texas.
> 
> I live near San Marcos. Trust me when I say there's more than 6 drivers there.


I'm sure there is, just at that moment it showed 6 online in the area I selected telling me it is an option.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I'm sure there is, just at that moment it showed 6 online in the area I selected telling me it is an option.


I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to be contrary, I forgot to add this >> :biggrin: at the end of my sentence. :barefoot:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I was one of those six
Never got an address to go to
Or the tip I was promised


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Czeen said:


> Thank you all for your feedback! Our guests are all staying within 10 minutes of the venue in Wimberley (scattered among various Airbnbs and small Inns) which is why I didn't think a bus would be the best. But sounds like that may be my only option. Appreciate the insight!


That's the other thing... all short rides. Lots of time and gas burned, and lucky to break even on the expenses.


----------



## thinthing07 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello! I think that everything was fine with you. A cousin from Los Angeles personally helped me with my guys. If anyone from the bottom wants to see footage of our excellent winter adventure, they know who they will turn to. The guys captured especially exciting and piquant moments. Firstly, a special thank you for laughing, through our tears, when we were almost late for our destiny, if not for the professional driver, we would probably have to blush to the ends of our ears. When we, like a gang of fans screaming in the back seat in wedding dresses: Come on! You can do it! You are the best!


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

And you dredged up a nine month old thread why?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Czeen said:


> Yikes...that's a lot of judgment and negative energy for people you've never met and a situation you know very little about.


My brother, niece and her family live in Wimberley, it is a wonderful place.

Ignore the bad vibe here.

Rent a sprinter and have a local drive.



JaxUberLyft said:


> And you dredged up a nine month old thread why?


Wow.
Didn't see that.
Hmpf.
&#129300;


----------

